# TT Tracer Light



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?72162-Tri-Tronics-Tracer-light

I came across this thread, seems like about half the people that own this light have problems with it. Is it user error/ not understanding how the light works? Are people still having issues and sending their units back to TT? Thanks.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Had mine 3 years and works as advertised. No problems.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

jackh said:


> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?72162-Tri-Tronics-Tracer-light
> 
> I came across this thread, seems like about half the people that own this light have problems with it. Is it user error/ not understanding how the light works? Are people still having issues and sending their units back to TT? Thanks.


In my case it is not user error. Could be gremlins but who knows. It doesn't happen often enough to get really worked up about, although it has caused me not to install tracers in any more collars. If I could find the short screws and felt jiggy, I would probably take out the one I did install, since I never use it. But not worth much trouble either way.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Glenn Norton said:


> Had mine 3 years and works as advertised. No problems.


Me too! Have got them on three collars (red, white & blue) so I am able to air multiple dogs and know 1) where they are at and 2) who's who since they all wear the same colour collar all the time!


----------



## Red Creek (Feb 27, 2013)

My Pro 100 G3 will activate the tracer light during any/all intensity levels. I simply correct my dog and presto the tracer light comes on. I called Customer Service and they suggested that I remove the tracer light during the day and then reinstall it at night. I kinda chuckled and then realized he was serious. I sent the collar in under warranty and they sent it back stating that this meets the current specifications. I'm kinda disappointed in my new collar and the service department. I still use my old trusty Pro 100xl without any issues and was expecting the same service with this one. Steve at Gun Dog was kind enough to allow me to return it.


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

I have had my tracer lights since I purchased the Pro 500 G3 with two receivers. I have had no problems with them *except* user error. Once or twice I have noticed the light on when I remove the collar from my dog. When the lights were new, I had a learning curve and called TT on the light going on whenever I turned on the collar. I was told that if the transmitter and receiver are very close (like sitting on top of my desk) the light can be activated. Increasing the distance between T and R solved that problem. From then on, no problems. I like the lights but seldom use them.
Jim




jackh said:


> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?72162-Tri-Tronics-Tracer-light
> 
> I came across this thread, seems like about half the people that own this light have problems with it. Is it user error/ not understanding how the light works? Are people still having issues and sending their units back to TT? Thanks.


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

In my case I doubt it highly that it was user error. There isn't really much of anything you can screw up. But when lights randomly go on and off when you give a stimulation, there's something fishy. But even if 50% of users somehow miraculously found a way to use it wrongly, wouldn't that reflect on the product design? 

In any case, I love Tritronics' other product lines but in this case I gave up and went with cheap lights I picked up at Cabelas or some other place.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

fuchsr said:


> In my case I doubt it highly that it was user error. There isn't really much of anything you can screw up. But when lights randomly go on and off when you give a stimulation, there's something fishy. But even if 50% of users somehow miraculously found a way to use it wrongly, wouldn't that reflect on the product design?
> 
> In any case, I love Tritronics' other product lines but in this case I gave up and went with cheap lights I picked up at Cabelas or some other place.


Did you just get little keychain lights to hang on the collar at night? Seems like this may be a more foolproof and much cheaper alternative.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Try the Flasher Lights made by Tracker


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

jackh .... sent you a PM.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

What about the SportDog Beacon? Its a Steve's Pick on GDS. Its waterproof and submersible too.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Got the SportDog Locator Beacon, worth the money so far.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have had no issues at all with the TT Tracer light, mine has been in use at least a couple of years.


----------



## Gmmarks (Aug 28, 2012)

heard these were awesome


----------

